# Look who honoured me with a visit :)



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

a rare visitor on my garden this night:


----------



## toffigd (Oct 17, 2005)

jeż!!!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

ježek


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

...it's a freakin' hedgehog ...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

hedgehog=ježek


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I figured that but ...still ..it's a hedgehog ...it's it some sacred animal in Central/East Europe or something?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2005)

If I ever design and build my own plane, that's what I'm going to name it!

"Ježek"


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

But it's not pronounced as "Geezick" but as "Ya-zhack"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

That makes it even better!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Isn't hedgehog the nickname of Ron Jeremy?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Isn't hedgehog the nickname of Ron Jeremy?



If you ever see him you could say "hey Geezick! How's it hanging!"


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

How Ron Jeremy?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Pisis said:


> How Ron Jeremy?



He makes adult films.


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

Pisis did you say dumb shit ?

looks heavily armored doesn't it ? wonder what it tastes like in a soup.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Geezick Soup! I bet I could sell that at the Santa Monica pier!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

yove eatn it once (more times?)


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

I've heard it's quite tasty with a side dish of pasta and a nice hearty green salad. Make sure you have a large glass of Wine to wash the scales down .....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Erich said:


> I've heard it's quite tasty with a side dish of pasta and a nice hearty green salad. Make sure you have a large glass of Wine to wash the scales down .....



Wine? I was thinking a Pitcher of Easy Street Amber Ale....


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

Rülps !! (Burp !)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Erich said:


> Rülps !! (Burp !)


----------



## Maestro (Oct 18, 2005)

Erich said:


> looks heavily armored doesn't it ? wonder what it tastes like in a soup.....



We got something similar in Canada... Except they are a lot bigger (the size of a beaver) and looks cuter. That specy is protected by Canadian laws. (In other words, if you kill one without any reason, you could get into troubles.)

The reason why it is a protected specy is because that is an animal that can save lives... I mean, if your lost in a forest with nothing to eat, you can easily kill one and eat it. That kind of meat doesn't need to be baked. I wonder what it taste, though.

Here are two pictures of a "Porc-Épic".


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

try pulling those creepy quills out before you roast that critter friend, can tell you they are a fat pain in the butt and the meat is tough, probably since we overcooked the little rascal, and dang no side dish either


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

uh oh...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Maestro said:


> That specy is protected by Canadian laws. (In other words, if you kill one without any reason, you could get into troubles.)



Heh. Ever drive along a New Brunswick highway at night?

Dead porcupine...dead pocupine...dead porcupine...MOOSE!!!  ...dead porcupine...


----------



## Maestro (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah... it's quite the same thing here. But I think that law doesn't include "road accidents".

No seriously, if someone catch you hunting porcupines, you can get into troubles.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

No doubt.

In Nova Scotia it's more like: Dead raccoon...dead raccoon...dead porcupine...abandoned car...
Still got the moose too.


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

that is an interesting thought gents. back in my wooded area the things are kinda of a novelty but if they dig any garden up it is going to be porcupine pie and no-one will be held accountable


----------



## plan_D (Oct 18, 2005)

That's odd, NS 'cos driving through South Yorkshire you see: Abandoned car ....abandoned car ....burnt out car ....rubbish ....abandoned car ....crashed car ....rabbit ....and if you're lucky ....dead scumbag.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

I see dead birdies very often.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2005)

I have to agree with erich... I have also eaten porcupine out in the field, and its quite tough and tastes pretty bad.....

However, in a pinch, u can use one of the smaller quills as a suture needle....


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

good point Les on the needles. we even used them as tie offs. small they were and flexible we would tie 4-6 of them together, just watch out for the sharp ends. Great little patch/string and thread items they were, easily woven for whatever. then that stupid heavy body to get rid of or I should say the skin-carcass


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2005)

The first time I met a porcupine in the wild, I sat there listening to the wierdest sound Ive ever heard, for 5 minutes or so, before I was able to locate the prickly beast up in a tree...... The sound it made was almost like moaning....

I beaned it with 3 snowballs and knocked it to the ground.... Then I did a Steve Irwin on it....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 18, 2005)

You did a Steve Irwin on it? You mean you stuck your thumb up it's arse to piss it off?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2005)

Hehe, ur damn right.... I figured ur the only one who woulda picked up on that one pD....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL Steve Irwin, quite a character!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

But an even better South Park character....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Hedgehogs are awesome! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

U know whats cool about hedgehogs????

They make great bait... They dont come off the hook once theyve been in the water for 10 minutes....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

Les, what pound test line do you use ?? 15lb ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, u see erich, it all depends on what Im tryin to catch with that hedgehog.... 

For the Muskelunge, a strong 30 lbs test will be required, cause them Muskies can get big, as my buddy Rich proudly shows..........

They just gulp that damn prickly hedgehog right down...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, A BIG fishy... We call this one Štika


----------



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

issidah pike?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

A muskellunge is in the same family as the pike.... A tiger muskellunge is a cross breed of the musky and the pike...


----------

